
Metro Bank in exclusive talks to buy RateSetter - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/4eda8fe4-a100-4b0c-b38a-7ac9f4df4aa8
======
samizdis
Also at:

[https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/metro-bank-in-exclusive-
talk...](https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/metro-bank-in-exclusive-talks-to-buy-
peer-to-peer-lender-ratesetter-2020-06-15)

